# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Adam Poland



## Adam Lewicki (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi My 470 l. Aqua .


----------



## Adam Lewicki (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi My 470 l. Aqua .


----------



## Adam Lewicki (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi speak to Poland ?







i'am not speak to Englisch


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Welcome, but we cannot see the picture

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

